# What about bugs?



## ZTraveler

I spoke to a woman over the weekend who spent 5 years in and around Thailand, and loved it. She had to leave due to health problems and age, but invited us to take her with us when we go (so cute).

Anyway, as she told us of her travels around Thailand, three things stood out which aren't really discussed a lot, and I would like to hear about...


Bugs and mosquitoes! Are they present but not an issue? Are they so prevalent they are?

Heat and humidity! She said she would always be sweating, lost 30 pounds, and while not a complainer, found that she took a lot of showers.

Dengue fever and malaria! She said she got both while there (she moved around a lot and spent time with locals in their remote homes, so in her travels to them she came in contact with mosquitoes regularly)

Just wanting to know if these are things that are unusually necessary to consider. Now, I realize that many expats choose locations and living accommodations that are above the norm, but would like all viewpoints and experiences.

Thanks, as always, in advance... :juggle:


----------



## meetsara

ZTraveler said:


> I spoke to a woman over the weekend who spent 5 years in and around Thailand, and loved it. She had to leave due to health problems and age, but invited us to take her with us when we go (so cute).
> 
> Anyway, as she told us of her travels around Thailand, three things stood out which aren't really discussed a lot, and I would like to hear about...
> 
> 
> Bugs and mosquitoes! Are they present but not an issue? Are they so prevalent they are?
> 
> Heat and humidity! She said she would always be sweating, lost 30 pounds, and while not a complainer, found that she took a lot of showers.
> 
> Dengue fever and malaria! She said she got both while there (she moved around a lot and spent time with locals in their remote homes, so in her travels to them she came in contact with mosquitoes regularly)
> 
> Just wanting to know if these are things that are unusually necessary to consider. Now, I realize that many expats choose locations and living accommodations that are above the norm, but would like all viewpoints and experiences.
> 
> Thanks, as always, in advance... :juggle:


If she didn't feel the need to take malaria pills while traveling in rural areas of Thailand, perhaps she also didn't use deet to protect herself from dengue?


----------



## Song_Si

Some people seem to be more attractive to mosquitoes than others; we had a fair-skinned redhead friend visit us when in Phuket and day 1 she was covered in mossy bites and swelling; I think my unattractive hairy legs act as a repellent. We have never been overly bothered, check the bedroom before lights out every night and a quick blast of bug spray if required, nothing worse than waking to that high-pitched mossy whine in your ear at night.

Best to use Deet or similar as an all-purpose insect repellent. We have very few where we're living now - all the windows have mesh screens so it's rare we find any flying insects inside, some crawling ones will still make their way under the doors though.

Bugs - well we had a scorpion in our bed one night. The good news is it didn't bite me; this is only 'my' good news as it stung my partner on her shoulder; the scorpions here are not deadly - about the same as a wasp/bee sting (so I am told). 

The one to avoid is the big Thai centipede, 'Tdakab', they have a nasty bite and to Thais I have met they are 'kill on sight'; and they can be quite difficult to kill.


----------



## Song_Si

heat and humidity

that's why many people come here - the climate. Doesn't bother me, and remains a major reason I like it here, decided I'm just not suited to a cold climate. Lots of bottled water - I dehydrated once when running, not a good feeling.

The Thai meteorological website here Thai Meteorological Department

At our place at 7am today:
25.3 degrees C, 91% humidity, nil wind, visibility 10km. It is rainy season now; we had a huge electrical storm at 12.30am last night, impossible to sleep through so got up and watched the lightning over the hills inland from here.


----------



## californiabeachboy

I have been to Thailand three times in the last year or so. As for the bugs and the diseases, I think a lot of it has to do with where you are staying - in the city or the country. I have always stayed in populated areas (Bangkok, Hua Hin and Phuket) and never had any problems, even though I would often sit outside by the pool as the sun was going down, which is supposed to be the worst time for mossies. Just bring some deet and use it

As for the weather, the humidity is all-encompassing, ever-present, and crushing. As you can probably tell, I don't like it - and in fact find it to be the worst thing about Thailand. Some have said you get used to it, but I don't. What I have learned to do is find an air conditioned place from noon until the sun goes down. Just adjust your lifestyle a bit. And always carry water with you - you can buy it at the 7-11's for about 25 cents US

Have fun!


----------



## Dumbo

Two of your questions answered. I was stung by a small scorpion at 10.15am today. Still alive at 2.08pm. Damned painful and my wife said the black one more painful but said I will live. This happened while I was washing the dishes in soapy water. Because it is the wet season there is more chance of bugs and reptiles coming into the house.


----------



## JWilliamson

Bug heaven and it is the same in Miami. I like the Iguanas! JW


----------



## Song_Si

Dumbo said:


> I was stung by a small scorpion at 10.15am today. Still alive at 2.08pm.


Dumbo - but how is the scorpion? 
I knew they liked damp areas - used to commonly find them around the laundry/bathroom areas at the farm, but first tme I've heard of one in the kitchen sink. 
Our bedroom here is upstairs, have yet to see one on the upper level.


----------



## ZTraveler

*Thanks for all the replies!*

Okay, I think I get the gist of this...


Need to be able to tolerate if not accept and enjoy the hot and humid weather. (okay, okay... will lose a few pounds, not a bad thing)

Have to take cautions with bugs and scorpions. (netting, deet, dawn & dusk, depends on where I am - look for upstairs bathroom)

Get proper vaccinations ahead of time & use precautions with mosquitoes and drinking water, etc. (find good place to stay out of way of mosquitoes from late afternoon to after dusk)

So, all of that being said, and for those of you that already live there, it doesn't sound like it takes away from the quality of life, just makes your routine aware of the dangers. I lived in Florida, Rhode Island, and now New Mexico, USA, and in each of these places there were the same issues. Sounds like a way of life to me!

Thanks for all your replies... :clap2:


----------



## Dumbo

Hi Song Si, Fed the scorpion to the ants who made short work of it. We live out in the country about 12 ks from Surin. Have had a lot of rain recently and that tends encourage insects and snakes inside for shelter. We have a single level house which is only about three years old. The other insect we get inside is the centipede, some up to twelve inches long. They are poisonous. Don't walk around at night without a torch. Don't get a lot but it happens.


----------



## Song_Si

*Snakes!*



Dumbo said:


> Don't walk around at night without a torch.


an early piece of advice I had from a neighbour when we moved rural Sa Kaeo was '_never walk into a dark room_' - and yes it has paid off, have missed out stepping on frogs, scorpions, centipedes when taking a night-time trip to the outdoors bathroom. 

Something i have noticed, or not noticed, is how few snakes there seem to be in our area around Chanthaburi. As I cycle a lot I used to do a road-kill count in Sa Kaeo, an indication of how many they were that made a bad decision to cross the road; here in Chanthaburi very rare, and few big ones. As it is mainly orchards rather than farms the grass tends to be cut short, less places suitable for snake habitats nad maybe they have all headed for the hills/National Parks; on the farm we regularly had them near the house.


----------



## SweetDreams

Some of you guys need to take a trip to Pattaya. There you will see why there are so few 'bugs' there - the Isaan girls eat them all (10 baht a portion and full of vitamins). Yummy! Incidentally, it has been predicted that insects will be on the menu for all people in the not-too-distant future. :eyebrows:


----------



## Dumbo

*bugs*



SweetDreams said:


> View attachment 3741
> Some of you guys need to take a trip to Pattaya. There you will see why there are so few 'bugs' there - the Isaan girls eat them all (10 baht a portion and full of vitamins). Yummy! Incidentally, it has been predicted that insects will be on the menu for all people in the not-too-distant future. :eyebrows:


SweetDreams, Why do you mention Issan girls eating bugs in Pattaya?


----------



## SweetDreams

Dumbo said:


> SweetDreams, Why do you mention Issan girls eating bugs in Pattaya?


Hi Dumbo,

Various kinds of insects have long been on the menu for rural Thais and also the poorer ones in the cities (so were snake, dog & monkey in the not-too-distant past). Same applies to China and the other S.E. Asia countries. As always occurs with economic advancement, tastes change first in the cities and Thais there do not now in such numbers eat so many insects. In Pattaya, the vast majority of girls in the service industries are from Isaan and they still like their bugs. Every evening the bug-trollies are out. By the way, they are cooked and prepared in a specialised way. As I mentioned originally, they are said to be very nutricious and full of vitamins. Germany in particlar in a growing export market and Thailand even imports cockroaches from Viet Nam.


----------



## SweetDreams




----------



## Dumbo

Hi SweetDreams, Thank you. Snakes, dogs, frogs etc are still eaten. My wife pointed out a trailer load dogs going past the house recently and said they were for the food market. Old ways and economics.


----------



## SweetDreams

Dumbo said:


> Hi SweetDreams, Thank you. Snakes, dogs, frogs etc are still eaten. My wife pointed out a trailer load dogs going past the house recently and said they were for the food market. Old ways and economics.


Not to forget rats of course.


----------



## AnyGivenDay

Sounds wonderful. Lighting and rain are beautiful. We can hardly wait to retire to Thailand. I am even prepared to kill centipedes if necessary.



Song_Si said:


> heat and humidity
> 
> that's why many people come here - the climate. Doesn't bother me, and remains a major reason I like it here, decided I'm just not suited to a cold climate. Lots of bottled water - I dehydrated once when running, not a good feeling.
> 
> The Thai meteorological website here Thai Meteorological Department
> 
> At our place at 7am today:
> 25.3 degrees C, 91% humidity, nil wind, visibility 10km. It is rainy season now; we had a huge electrical storm at 12.30am last night, impossible to sleep through so got up and watched the lightning over the hills inland from here.


----------



## Dark Knight

SweetDreams said:


> Hi Dumbo,
> 
> Various kinds of insects have long been on the menu for rural Thais and also the poorer ones in the cities (so were snake, dog & monkey in the not-too-distant past). Same applies to China and the other S.E. Asia countries. As always occurs with economic advancement, tastes change first in the cities and Thais there do not now in such numbers eat so many insects. In Pattaya, the vast majority of girls in the service industries are from Isaan and they still like their bugs. Every evening the bug-trollies are out. By the way, they are cooked and prepared in a specialised way. As I mentioned originally, they are said to be very nutricious and full of vitamins. Germany in particlar in a growing export market and Thailand even imports cockroaches from Viet Nam.


Correct. Anybody watched Anthony Bourdain's "no reservation" on Thailand, or Anthony Zimmern's "Bizarre Foods" on the same place? Both featured bugs as some nice delicacy (not to talk about rats and dung beetles in Isaan).

I'll be sure to have a serving of grasshoppers to your health when I get there, guys!


----------



## JWilliamson

Yeah I saw it but it didnt make me hungry but it was entertaining. JW


----------



## DNA

snakes are a big problem..... im told if they move slow they are bad..... and if they move fast dont worry.... im sick of finding them in my down stairs bathroom when i walk in they dart up the walls it scares me every time


----------



## Curious_one

I haven't been in Thailand, but I was in Panama. A good way to keep bugs off you while you sleep is a bug net (bed net). I first used one in Panama, and have used one ever since because I'm afraid of spiders. It works great. I would imagine you could buy them in Thailand, but if not, should be easy enough to have one shipped there. If and when I go, I will be bringing mine.


----------



## ZTraveler

My Laotian friends have used the cockroaches after frying and then grinding up to a powder. They then sprinkle the powder on their noodles or rice. Once it no longer looks like a bug, many people can tolerate (as long as they don't find out what it is).

I'm of the opinion that, if I'm willing to eat the beef and/or chicken processed here in the US, then I should be able to eat anything. Anyone ever watched "Food Inc.?"


----------



## JWilliamson

To compare meat and insects is not logical reason to say "go ahead eat that thing in your toilet" food Inc. ok it shows again nothing is perfect but you try eating bugs for a year while I eat fillet minion and see how we look. JW


----------



## SiamWallaby

JWilliamson said:


> Bug heaven and it is the same in Miami. I like the Iguanas! JW


Geckos rock.

Best mossie repellent for your home. Outside, depends on where you live.

Humidity and heat, horses for courses. Some do get "used" to it, others just bear it.

Been here five years, and it still gets on my nerves sometimes, cuz you shower so much and soon as your "dried" off your sweating all over again. Talcum powder helps somewhat, and carrying a bandana for sweat emergencies.

But I have lived most of my life in Queensland, in Oz, and then Florida in US, so I might not be the best comparison for the "getting used to it" issue. 

Need to ask a yank from Alaska or a kiwi from the south island maybe hehe.


----------



## Mweiga

ZTraveler said:


> Okay, I think I get the gist of this...
> 
> 
> Need to be able to tolerate if not accept and enjoy the hot and humid weather. (okay, okay... will lose a few pounds, not a bad thing)
> 
> Have to take cautions with bugs and scorpions. (netting, deet, dawn & dusk, depends on where I am - look for upstairs bathroom)
> 
> Get proper vaccinations ahead of time & use precautions with mosquitoes and drinking water, etc. (find good place to stay out of way of mosquitoes from late afternoon to after dusk)
> 
> So, all of that being said, and for those of you that already live there, it doesn't sound like it takes away from the quality of life, just makes your routine aware of the dangers. I lived in Florida, Rhode Island, and now New Mexico, USA, and in each of these places there were the same issues. Sounds like a way of life to me!
> 
> Thanks for all your replies... :clap2:


As a basis for comparison I lived 30 years in Africa before settling in Thailand (Kenya mostly but travelled for work all over the continent) and mossies are considerably less of a problem here with malaria cases being nothing in comparison. Dengue fever is slightly more of a worry as it seems to be on the increase in parts where water stands for long periods after rains , much of this due to poor drainage in urban areas. My partner's daughter got it a couple of years ago while studying at university in Chonburi and spent 3 days in hospital where they dealt with it very efficiently - knocks out your white blood cells , but with prompt treatment cell count is back to normal very quickly and you are OK again.

And on a tangent with creepy crawlies generally , the main problem I've come up against has been cobras. Bought 3 rai of land in 2004 on which built a house and in the first couple of years had close encounters with half a dozen - probably there was a resident population already on the land. Over the past 6 years we've had the odd one or two but the last appearance was over a year ago. There are three types of common cobra , two of them spitting (Indochina and Equatorial) , so should you meet one always assume it is a spitting type and keep at least 2 metres away which is their max range - they go for the eyes and are dead accurate. 

There are a wide variety of snakes in Thailand but 90% of those you may meet are non-poisonous - it is only the common cobra and red-necked keelback I've had in the garden that are poisonous and a bite from the latter is non-fatal. Sorry to say cobras get the chop as the dogs corner them and won't leave them alone - and a cobra bite unless treated promptly is frequently fatal. I wouldn't bother about snakes however unless you are planning to live a very rural life !


----------

